# My 3ds screen keeps going black?



## Mao (Oct 30, 2013)

When I play animal crossing, now and then my screen would go black for a few seconds and then back onto my game. I don't know if this happens with any other of my softwares but right now it's only ac. 

Does anyone know why it's happening or does anyone have it? :L I close and open the lid of my screen quite often so is that why? Or it's also when I open the lid, it takes a while for everything to load back on. I'm just kinda worried now haha 

Btw, if this is in the wrong place please report it so a mod can move it ^^'


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 30, 2013)

Stop closing the lid :>

I don't know why your game goes black then comes back though


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 30, 2013)

I have 2 different 3ds and 2 cartridges of the AC game and I've never had this happen.  My guess would be the 3ds?  I don't think the game could do this.


----------



## J087 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> When I play animal crossing, now and then my screen would go black for a few seconds and then back onto my game. I don't know if this happens with any other of my softwares but right now it's only ac.
> 
> Does anyone know why it's happening or does anyone have it? :L I close and open the lid of my screen quite often so is that why? Or it's also when I open the lid, it takes a while for everything to load back on. I'm just kinda worried now haha
> 
> Btw, if this is in the wrong place please report it so a mod can move it ^^'



It could be caused by a damaged connection between the screen and the DS due to the often closing, but I doubt that's the case since they are build for that. Another possibility could be that your DS's memory (or the SD card) is a bit full. Much like a computer it'll slow down when it's memory is too full.


----------



## RubyCherry (Oct 30, 2013)

J087 said:


> It could be caused by a damaged connection between the screen and the DS due to the often closing, but I doubt that's the case since they are build for that.



Even though they're made for it, it is a common issue with the 3DS. I'd be willing to bet it's a connection issue, probably the ribbon cable.


----------



## Mao (Oct 30, 2013)

Hmm, thanks ^o^ It only started since I downloaded 2 demos. Thank you to all tips/suggestions :3


----------

